# Solved: peerblock not starting automatically at boot in win8



## grissom

Hi everyone,

I installed windows 64 bit over the consumer preview.

I always install peerblock, usually without problem.

However, in windows 8; although it installs fine, it isn't autostarting. - I have to click on the shortcut to boot it - then it runs fine. (it's set to autoboot in the prog).

Is there a setting that I need to select for Win8 please, or don't the windows people want it to run properly?

Any help welcome please.

Many thanks.


----------



## Frank4d

See if this instruction for Vista/7 helps: http://www.peerblock.com/userguide/how_to_use/htu-useraccountcontrol


----------



## grissom

Hi,

I do hope that you will accept my apologies for taking so long to reply please.

I actually had already found that Peerblock was not auto-starting even when the UAC was disabled. So I assumed that the article would not help in that situation, and forgot to reply!!!! Sorry.

It still will not autostart by the way. (UAC or no UAC), and it's been so reliable in my previous experiences with XP and Windows7. Never had Vista.

Thank you for your suggestion.

Again, my apologies.


----------



## TerryNet

Windows 8 boots to the Modern UI and, I recently realized,* does not run the desktop applications that are set to start at bootup until we do something to switch to the desktop*.

Some people (review recent threads in this forum) use a third party Start Menu. One that several like is Classic Shell, and I think that one causes a boot directly to the Desktop, so maybe that also gets the start-up programs running.


----------



## grissom

Thanks for the quick reply.

I hadn't thought about that, soo....am I to understand that any third party firewall, antivirus, etc., etc, prog will not boot up if I boot the pc and leave it in the 'tile' startup mode until I use the pc and go into desktop mode, ...or have I misunderstood what you were saying? Sounds like an unknown danger; I often let the pc boot whist getting washed and dressed in a morning.

And funnily enough I have just been reading about 'classic shell' as I prefer a boot to the start screen. Was unsure though because it's simple enough to go into start screen manually (eventually though sometimes in my case).


----------



## TerryNet

> or have I misunderstood what you were saying?


You did not misunderstand me. However, I may be wrong--I haven't experimented after making the observation, as it just seemed an annoyance to me.


----------



## grissom

Hi,

I've found a solution to the problem here:-






The link (video) actually deals with vista and win7. However it worked on win8 for me. (although in the pane where you can choose the o/s at the bottom, I selected windows8) The video says not to bother with that for the previous versions with which it deals.

The only thing is that the update 'splashscreen' doesn't appear. But the icon is in the start tray at startup, and a check shows that it has updated.

Hope this helps others with the problem too.


----------

